# Solved: internet connection on tablet



## megsnanny (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, have bought my hubby a tablet for games mainly. He has Parkinsons and cannot use the main PC. How do I connect my tablet to internet [for wi-fi] I am 65 years old and not so clever on the PC your guys have been very helpful in the past


----------



## megsnanny (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I must be too old for you youngsters lol


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You haven't provided enough information to help. What tablet? Does it have wifi (I assume yes). What happens when you try to connect? Is your connection encrypted? With WEP? WPA? Do you get an error?


----------



## megsnanny (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for your reply, my grandson came over and explained things to us and we are 'connected' now thank you regards - Joan


----------

